# Ugly pens



## crabcreekind (Apr 6, 2011)

I was inspired by a pen i saw to day, and i was just wondering what kind of pens you guys have turned that are ugly and didnt turn out to well. I know i have made some bad pens that looked horrible. So if you guys could share your pens or mistakes that you made on pens you made would be great.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Apr 6, 2011)

Dig up the ugly pen contest in the Birthday Bash forum. Most are intentional, sadly.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Apr 6, 2011)

I'd be interesting to see pens that weren't intentionally made to be ugly.  The ones in the bash were great but were done on purpose.

AK


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 6, 2011)

I've seen some ugly pens, but so far they all pale in comparison to MesquiteMan's cat poo pen and Bitshrd's dog hair pens. Man, those were some ugly pens!


----------



## randywa (Apr 6, 2011)

I put this one in the Ugly Pen Contest, but it wasn't intended to be ugly. It just came out that way. It's made from leopardwood, maple, walnut, blackwood, and bloodwood. Seemed like a good idea for a minute.


----------



## thewishman (Apr 6, 2011)

randywa said:


> I put this one in the Ugly Pen Contest, but it wasn't intended to be ugly. It just came out that way. It's made from leopardwood, maple, walnut, blackwood, and bloodwood. Seemed like a good idea for a minute.



That's it, Randy. I promised myself to never look at that thread again, now this fella shows up in another thread.


----------



## ctubbs (Apr 7, 2011)

What is wrong with that pen, Randy?  I kind of like it.  It is well made, the fit and finish is very good,(I wish all mine came out that good) the colors of the material work well together.  Heck Randy, I've thrown away much worse than that.  No I can't show pics of my horrible pens.  When they get that bad, I turn the blank off the tube and save the brass, sorry.
Charles


----------



## Jgrden (Apr 7, 2011)

*Beauty and the Beast*

No no ,THIS one is the ugly pen.


----------



## crabcreekind (Apr 7, 2011)

Jgrden said:


> No no ,THIS one is the ugly pen.
> 
> View attachment 49228



wow that is ugly thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jgrden (Apr 8, 2011)

crabcreekind said:


> Jgrden said:
> 
> 
> > No no ,THIS one is the ugly pen.
> ...


Heh, heh, heh, I use it as a daily writer. The Cross refill is fine black and writes just great. I think I'll take it out to a restaurant tomorrow just to see if the waiter notices it. Maybe he'll trade me a free meal. Y'think??


----------



## ctubbs (Apr 9, 2011)

John, I hope he made you clean up the puke when you showed it to him!  hee, hee, hee.  I still think you should have kept it hidden until next Feb.
Charles


----------



## Jgrden (Apr 9, 2011)

ctubbs said:


> John, I hope he made you clean up the puke when you showed it to him!  hee, hee, hee.  I still think you should have kept it hidden until next Feb.
> Charles


Shucks, I forgot it today. Tomorrow we will take it out to a restaurant and try it again. In fact I need to collect money at a shooting range and I may take it in there. They'll probably chase me out with a gun.


----------

